# " How to shoot Fire work" in my way



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, You, Most of Our friends members of CR. already know how to shoot the most beautiful fire work, But this Technique that I learn from The PRO , and I would like to share with you.
Please add any Tricks and New Suggestions in this post too, that , We can learn from each other, for improve our self for next frie work shooting.
My way =
1) I would love to have the best Sharpest many fire works in the same Picture, At the Same time, But Fire work are shoot in difference time ( Some Of delay Shooting)
2)If I can Have Fore ground and Back Ground of Fire works, Such as the Lighted Buildings or the Carnival ---That will make the Fire work even Look Better.
3) Try to Be Safe form the Bad Guy, I must go with 4-5 Friends as the group, I do not want some one get my beautiful Cameras and Lenses in the flash.

My Equipments
1) The Lens between 24 - to 35 mm. for the wide angle shots, IF Longer Lens, We will miss total Fire works.
2) ANY CAMERA THAT HAVE bulb exposure SETTING, The Shutter remain open, when we press the shutter
3)The Wire Remote control Shutter release that have the slide button for Bulb Mode---Slide for the total open, and remain open the shutter, And Slide back to close the Shutter.
4) The Heavy Duty Tripods, to not let the Vibration Blur which cause the un sharp photos.
5) the Most important item = the Black Hat or the Black Cloth to cover the lens when we do not want the interfere light to seep in to our picture during waiting for another fire work shot.
6) Small Flash Light, To set the Camera, and to get some thing on the ground, if we drop the Diamond Ring.

How to set the equipments =

1) Set the Camera on the Tripods, And Point the Lens to the Place that the fire work will shoot.
2) Set Manual Focus at "Infinity Range"---The AF will not work in the total dark sky
3) SET " No Long Exposure Noise Reduction "---Because If you set On, Every time that you Shoot, You need to wait a long time to Shoot the Next Picture because = " Busy" indicator.
4)Set Camera ( Canon) at BULB Mode, and set F = 8.0 for the super sharp Details of Fire work------Set Auto White Balance, Because I total Truss the Canon Camera ( Ha, Ha, Ha ), Yes Set ISO = 100 For Minimum Digital Noise,
5) Plug the Wire remote control to the camera.
6) Get the Folding Chair from the car, and sit, and wait, with your hand on the remote., Yes the Black hat or the Black Cloth is on the lens and Cover the Lens now.

How to Shoot =

1) When the fire work start, YOU can hear the Whistleing Sound, Just Press the Remote control and Slide to total open the shutter---Count 1001, 1002---And remove the Hat or the Black cloth from the Lens ( very gentle, Do not get Vibration of the Camera) When the " Boom " sound, Count again, 1001, 1002 and Close the lens with the black hat or Black Cloats---,The Whistling sound again, Just count 1001, 1002 and open the Black hat, and wait until the big boom, and count 1001, 1002 and close the black hat on the lens--YOU CAN GET 3-4 FIRE WORKS IN ONE PICTURE = THAT THE MOST that the best sharpest photos.
2) Why I count 1001, 1002 after the whittling sound, because I do not want the first tail of the fire work at the ground, and wait until 2 seconds to get the first trail of fire work mid sky and thje total fire work after 2 second boom too.
3) Sorry, You can not get the perfected Fire work Photo in the first time, Because we do not know the Real Location of the Fire works and the time that they will shoot------

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Luck to your Fire work shooting
Your Friend, Surapon.
Happy Holiday to all of our friends.


----------

